# Harris Harrington's DP recovery program



## Surfingisfun001

I have spent the past couple hours on Harris Harrington's website http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/ link. This guy posted on here a while back and I wrote him off as another guy out to make money seeing as his price for a simple CD set was over $300. After taking a closer look at what he has to say on his website I have to admit I am quite intrigued by his outlook on DP and how to treat it. It is very different from the typical advice that's out there. I also noticed he lowered the price to $98. I'm considering purchasing this program and would like to hear if anyone has tried it and if so what you have to say about it. Thanks.


----------



## Jayden

I personally think that if anyone has the "cure" for DP it should be free. No one should put a price on something that we are going through.

But hey if you wanna go for it do it, and if it goes well then I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Dyna

surfingisfun001 said:


> I have spent the past couple hours on Harris Harrington's website http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/ link. This guy posted on here a while back and I wrote him off as another guy out to make money seeing as his price for a simple CD set was over $300. After taking a closer look at what he has to say on his website I have to admit I am quite intrigued by his outlook on DP and how to treat it. It is very different from the typical advice that's out there. I also noticed he lowered the price to $98. I'm considering purchasing this program and would like to hear if anyone has tried it and if so what you have to say about it. Thanks.


Hi, I got a pm from someone that used it and recommended it. I am also considering getting it.


----------



## TheStarter

# Myth #3: Depersonalization is just a symptom of anxiety. Anxiety and depersonalization do have some things in common, but they are separate disorders and require separate remedies. Depersonalization is a dissociative disorder, while anxiety is not.
# Myth #4: Therapy can cure depersonalization. The sad fact is, the vast majority of therapists have never even heard of depersonalization. They do not know what it is or what causes it, let alone how to cure it.

Just for the fact he claims those 2 things are myths, makes me not taking him serious.

Especially myth #4, i assume his program is just what they teach you at therapy, and guess what, therapy is free since my insurance covers it.


----------



## snow storm

I haven't tried it or anything I just think that what he says about dp sounds very reasonable and resonates with what I believe about dp.


----------



## gill

he lost me at 'cure'.......


----------



## staples

Deeza said:


> hmm... yeah I dont trust this dude, no reason really EXCEPT in all his videos on youtube hes wearing the same shirt in every video, for like 3 months haha


Harris Harrington is a name I would use on a Fake ID when I was under 21.


----------



## Guest

This chick claims to have recovered after 20 years of DP by using the DVD of Harris Harrington:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/27029-my-recovery-from-20-years-of-dpd/


----------



## gill

There's no secret method to cure dp. Pretty much everything there is to know about DP is already posted on this site.....


----------



## Visual

Deeza said:


> hmm... yeah I dont trust this dude, no reason really EXCEPT in all his videos on youtube hes wearing the same shirt in every video, for like 3 months haha


Maybe he is really into his own body odor ... a secret DP cure?


----------



## lil P nut

kenny, im thinkin about buying it too. His videos on youtube made sense to me. Could be good to look into.


----------



## Guest

2 things I'm sure :

1. only people who suffered from it and recovered can create a program that's worth anything.
2. people who suffered from it know how terrible it is, and probably wants to help others

I couldn't imagine myself selling a "DP-cure" for money.

I'm not saying his program is bad or good, just a thought.



> Anxiety and depersonalization do have some things in common, but they are separate disorders and require separate remedies.


disagree. my case is the proof for the opposite. I never had anxiety in my life, then all off a sudden I got a panic attack, followed by anxiety and DP. it's all the same thing, described differently.

if I had to take a guess on this program, I'd say it has a long-ass introduction, a bunch of pages about totally free and general information about DP and anxiety, another few pages about medications, then a good sounding technique that's nothing new, only described in a different style.

I maybe totally wrong, but to me this is how it smells.


----------



## Falcon77

The Linden method for the win !!!


----------



## Jayden

I am about half done watching his program. I thought he didn't know what he was talking about at first but now I personally think he is right.

The only thing is, it is very hard to understand him because he uses big technical words constantly and it's boring.


----------



## Dyna

Jayd said:


> I am about half done watching his program. I thought he didn't know what he was talking about at first but now I personally think he is right.
> 
> The only thing is, it is very hard to understand him because he uses big technical words constantly and it's boring.


Are you finding it helpful then?


----------



## Jayden

Dyna said:


> Are you finding it helpful then?


Yeah I am, I've only practiced one exercise so far but personally I think it is helpful.

I think the main point of his program is to integrate parts of your brain together like they once were before DP.

Today was a pretty decent day, and it probably was good because of the exercise that I was practicing.

I can see why people bash on him, but what have I got to lose. If people want to say, "Oh I don't trust this guy" and what not then fine. But sitting on this forum isn't helping me too much so I mind as well try this, after all we can download it free now. Why not take advantage of it.


----------



## Totally DP'D

I've seen the excerpts on YouTube, and he seems to be making sense. I certainly feel 'dis-integrated' and it's hard to see how medication on its own would cure that.

I think that I may buy this to see what he is suggesting


----------



## Acoustics

In my opinion the only product out there that is actually worth buying is DPManual. Either that or Linden Method. Both treat it as anxiety/obsessive thinking, which nomatter what anybody says, are the causes. DPManaul is like 40 bucks I think. And that is much much better than Harris Harrington's (in my opinion) stupid ideals.


----------



## Rebekah

I read the homepage of this person's site, and I personally believe that this attachment theory is true for causing DP, anxiety, depression, etc. I did get very good counseling from a great psychiatrist who wanted me to talk endlessly about my family members and their actions towards me, and my childhood etc. It made my symptoms lesson and helped me to become re-personalized. This was many years ago, and I have not felt worse since then. My family was so dysfunctional, though, that a full recovery for me is probably not possible in this lifetime, plus I let so many years go by before I even reached out for help. I am not devastated by the DP/anxiety anymore, and know what I need to do if I start feeling anxious and depersonalized. I may just get this program myself for the information.


----------



## Rebekah

Rebekah said:


> I read the homepage of this person's site, and I personally believe that this attachment theory is true for causing DP, anxiety, depression, etc. I did get very good counseling from a great psychiatrist who wanted me to talk endlessly about my family members and their actions towards me, and my childhood etc. It made my symptoms lesson and helped me to become re-personalized. This was many years ago, and I have not felt worse since then. My family was so dysfunctional, though, that a full recovery for me is probably not possible in this lifetime, plus I let so many years go by before I even reached out for help. I am not devastated by the DP/anxiety anymore, and know what I need to do if I start feeling anxious and depersonalized. I may just get this program myself for the information.


I forgot to mention that my mother admitted to me that she was bothered by the fact that she allowed me to "cry myself to sleep as a baby in the crib" when her instincts told her she should have come to my rescue and held me and comforted me. My father told her that it was ok to allow a baby to cry endlessly in a crib. My parents were obviously not fit to be parents. My mom never wanted children and she admits it. I am estranged from her and never did bond with her as a child. I know why now. She never wanted to bond with me. It's just a hard fact of life that I needed to face up to--thus the DP and anxiety in later years. I just do the best I can to feel better.


----------



## Rebekah

Rebekah said:


> I forgot to mention that my mother admitted to me that she was bothered by the fact that she allowed me to cry myself to sleep as a baby in the crib when her instincts told her she should have come to my rescue and held me and comforted me. My father told her that it was ok to allow a baby to cry endlessly in a crib. My parents were obviously not fit to be parents. My mom never wanted children and she admits it. I am estranged from her and never did bond with her as a child. I know why now. She never wanted to bond with me. It's just a hard fact of life that I needed to face up to--thus the DP and anxiety in later years. I just do the best I can to feel better.


----------



## theoneandonly

What exactly does the attachment theory say?

My DR started when I went out to college far away from home and was isolated, so I dunno if that has something to do with it.


----------



## = n

theoneandonly said:


> What exactly does the attachment theory say?
> 
> My DR started when I went out to college far away from home and was isolated, so I dunno if that has something to do with it.


I'm just looking into it now (ive watched the first of Harringtons videos), but Harrington asserts that people with DP tend to have a 'disorganized' attachent style. Basically hes saying that our family upbringing has had something to do with psychologically 'preparing the ground' for DP, which is then often triggered by a traumatic event (eg family tragedy, bad cannabis experience etc).

I'm finding it quite interesting and coherent so far.

It can be found for free for those who know where to look.


----------



## violetgirl

Rebekah said:


> I read the homepage of this person's site, and I personally believe that this attachment theory is true for causing DP, anxiety, depression, etc. I did get very good counseling from a great psychiatrist who wanted me to talk endlessly about my family members and their actions towards me, and my childhood etc. It made my symptoms lesson and helped me to become re-personalized. This was many years ago, and I have not felt worse since then. My family was so dysfunctional, though, that a full recovery for me is probably not possible in this lifetime, plus I let so many years go by before I even reached out for help. I am not devastated by the DP/anxiety anymore, and know what I need to do if I start feeling anxious and depersonalized. I may just get this program myself for the information.


Rebekah, please don't give up!
I recovered after 20 years. I hadn't sought help in all this time, as I had no idea how to express what I was going through. But once I 'got it' I got well. It can be done, honestly, please don't think because of your family that you won't be well again. There are many things you can do. Try Mindfulness, for once.


----------



## opie37060

Has anyone else tried this and had any good results? I also went to his website and it makes some sense about childhood trauma etc. Although I had a great childhood with loving parents and no trauma but yet still have this disorder. If this helps anyone out please let me know.


----------



## Joker

It might be a little late to post this now, but i have bought the program and it totally makes sense. I haven't been able to really get in to the exercises, but i'm 100% sure that they will help me get better. Harris has really done his research and knows what he's talking about. He goes over everything from dysfunctional families to neurobiology and he explains why and how the exercise will help. I know i costs a shitload of money but i think it is worth it if you actually dedicate yourself to getting better. Or you can just look for a torrent, tough i think he deserves the money for the effort he has made.


----------



## JackDanielß

opie37060 said:


> Although I had a great childhood with loving parents


I bet this is most likely bullshit.

For example I denied my whole life so far that one of my parents might have narcissism. I mean, my father gave me almost everything, was always so nice and giving though I always knew they were overprotective and therefore denied the developement of autonomy.

Whenever I said something against them or had a fight, they always kept telling me how ungraceful I am. Yet I was almost everyday wondering why was I such a bad person after all my father gave to me.

Then I came to know about "*The needy self-absorbed parent*"

Let me make this quick. So when I saw this I instantly checked whether one or both of my parents had these traits.

*Behaviors and Attitudes*


Clingy ✔
Over nurturing ✔
Overprotective ✔
Makes a big deal out of perceived personal sacrifices ✔
Complaining ✔
Gets anxious when alone 
Wants to know your every thought, feeling, and so on✔
Feelings are easily hurt ✔
Never forgets an offense, such as a slight or a critical remark ✔
Never empathic but can seem very sympathetic✔
Uses soothing behavior to keep you from experiencing your feelings ✔

Badabim-badabum, this instantly explained my co-narcissism too.

And* I used to think that it was normal parenting*. I was also made to believe that it was I, who was disgraceful and acting like a fucking idiot. That the problem was always in me, who did nothing but complain.

Well, time to move on to the results of this kind of parenting

Effects of Types on the Child: Needy


*Compliant response*: The compliant child who has a needy narcissistic parent can become overly sensitive to others' needs. she constantly monitors others for signs of distress, unmet needs, and the like. The child tried to read other people's minds, attempting to know how to behave even before a request is made. She is very anxious and fearful of disagreements and other forms of conflict. she subordinates personal needs most of the time, feels guilt and shame when others are disappointed, and does things that she doesn't want to do in trying to please others. Children of the needy parent can be easily seduced and often become *enmeshed *in others' feelings. ✔

*Rebellious response*: When the child response rebelliously, the behavior of the needy narcissistic parent results in the child keeping others at a distance and often refusing to connect or engage. These children can be insensitive or can ignore others' needs. They tend to openly disagree with others but then withdraw from conflict. They are resentful when others try to seduce or coerce them. 

I came to knew more about my parents than ever.

Educate yourselves, people.


----------



## tracy

ive had depersonalization for 3 months and have started listening to harris harringtons videos, everything he has said so far has made more sense than anything else i have read. I feel way better already realising that there is a root to the problem that is able to be fixed. If our mind has createdd this disorder then our minds can fix this disorder. I know this is going to be the begining to my full recovery. i have also started taking ashwagandha, it supports the adrenal glands which seem to be a physical factor in causeing anxiety and DP. I will post back on here in a few weeks how i am doing.

Also I am putting everything i have into recovering from this...why wouldnt you try everything? ALSO if you dont want to risk wasting money you can get the videos for free on torrent sites. im not saying thats the right thing to do.... but if your a sceptic!!


----------



## tracy

also i just want to add that learning from someone who has been through this disorder, recovered from it and devoted alot of time researching and studying it has got to be more hopeful and helpful than talking to a therapist who has never been thorugh it or even heard of it! it may be related/caused by anxiety but it is not just general anxiety, it is different, so using treatment that is just for general anxiety probably wont work!? it might help but it wont get rid of it. I think understanding what is happening and then learning to change and re - wire your brain is my best bet. We do all learn and heal differently though, anyway thats just what im thinking right now


----------



## heartless

Cool, after i recover, i will create a program and sell it for some $$$, because it seems like some people can not understand that what i will be selling is just another recovery thread on steroids where i just give a detailed description
on what i did to recover myself.

The lives of bastards are easy because of idiots.


----------



## Skynet

If someone guaranteed that you could be 100 percent cured of Depersonalization in 12 hours if you paid them $200 right now and offered your money back to you if you wern't, Would you do it? A person would have to be Crazy to refuse that offer. Nobody wants to be stuck in this hell. I don't blame anyone who charges to help people get better. Everyone needs to make a living. Nobody can live eating air. Everyone needs to pay for a home. So don't be so fast to judge people who want to charge for this stuff. Do you work for FREE????


----------



## Skynet

Everyone Report this SPAM guy above by hitting the Report button below his list of nonsense. Do this every time you see somebody do this shit. They will get their account deleted. Thank you.


----------



## heartless

Skynet said:


> If someone guaranteed that you could be 100 percent cured of Depersonalization in 12 hours if you paid them $200 right now and offered your money back to you if you wern't, Would you do it? A person would have to be Crazy to refuse that offer. Nobody wants to be stuck in this hell. I don't blame anyone who charges to help people get better. Everyone needs to make a living. Nobody can live eating air. Everyone needs to pay for a home. So don't be so fast to judge people who want to charge for this stuff. Do you work for FREE????


Assuming you were referring to my comment, my problem is not the charge. My problem is with
the claim that his "10 hour program" or whatever 
is the magic bullet against dp.

If someone would have come up with a cure for cancer for example, it is very decent that he will be a billionaire. My very good intuition tells me that what this guy did is:

1) smoking weed and getting dp
2) recovering
3) being too lazy or too much of a looser to actually do something beneficial that deserves payment (finding a job, inventing something)
4) getting the idea of selling his theory on dp and filling up a cd with his junk videos, and then charging 300$ or 100$ or whatever it actually is for it, and saying that if it doesn't work the customer will get a refund (and hoping that he will make some cash of people who were 
sinking in their misery and could not care the less for some lost cash.

and, please use some common sense. The world of medicine and psychiatry (and neurology and psychology) has yet found an effective treatment for dp, let along a cure (ssri's tackle depression and anxiety, NOT dp as i assume you know). Do you really believe that this past druggie found a cure for this disorder? There is a group of researchers in mount sinai medical school consisting of psychiatrists and neurologists that research dp and they have a pretty heavy artillery- ct scan machines, the ability to conduct blood tests, accurate brain imaging tools, and accessibility to a group of sufferers with the disorder and pretty accurate statistics. The did not solve the riddle yet. 
But guess who did? Mr. Harris Harington.

LOL

also, if you go to his website, you will see that the little bastard is using fear in order to plant desperation in those who are poor in the first place, writing false facts such as "most people never recover from depersonalization", 
a few facts he calls "myths" (example: he claims that dp is NOT a symptom of anxiety, but in many cases it sure is)... but i guess everyone should make a living somehow.


----------



## AlexFromPT

Ive been closely listening to the program for some months now. I can only say that even today I still have huge "aha!" moments. He says LOTS of things, it only benefits you if you listen to him non stop. His exercises are also very good in a sense that it ORGANIZES your thinking. Later you can read what you wrote back then and make new, more accurate assessments. It's hard work though.


----------

